# poll for those who've used clinics, info for those starting out



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi there

I started a thread on the clinic review section on top half of page but in hindsight it probably would have been better here. (that's a newbie mistake) Anyway - if you can recommend a clinic I've put a poll on and if you are interested in prices I'm reporting them as I get email responses from clinics - 3 so far I think

Hope to get more info and your recommendations so I can make a choice (if I can afford to!)

Take care

Andi


----------

